# Making a large saddle bag dropper "compatible"



## alxrmrs (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out how to get my touring saddle bag (a cheapo eBay Roswheel 10L) to work with my dropper post, a KS Lev 27.2mm. I see Wolftooth has a Valais bit that can be used. The issue is their smallest size is meant for 25mm stanchions, whereas the Lev has 22mm ones. Can I use a rubber reducer to fix this issue, something similar you would see on a light for a handlebar.

Other question is, is there any reason you can't just strap the saddle bag to the stanchions and not use the dropper? Is it bad for the post?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I've done as you ask, just strapping a seat bag to the stanchion, but it was up pretty high near the saddle so not much action up there. I'd be leery of strapping a low-hanging bag to the stanchion and bouncing on rough roads for days with weighty, irregularly-shaped items in the bag. Easy to protect it with something. Probably easier still to toss a cheap rigid post on there – save some weight and eliminate a potential failure point.

It can be alarming to see what straps and such can do over days of vibration and bouncing, so I'd approach it conservatively.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

My lbs says they carry a saddle bag designed for dropper posts. You want me to get more info?


----------



## alxrmrs (Jan 18, 2017)

stripes said:


> My lbs says they carry a saddle bag designed for dropper posts. You want me to get more info?


I've seen a few online and they are all quite expensive. One even comes with the Valais. I'm trying to see if I can work something out with my current saddle bag but thanks for the offer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe use something like this? Carradice has a few options, and there are cheaper versions out there. https://www.carradice.co.uk/product...s/bagman-quick-release-support-sport-original


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't strap it right to the bare stanchion. Inevitably there is going to be movement which will cause potential scratching. The wolftooth valias with a rubber shim is probably what I would do. You could use little pieces of rubber weather stripping or something if you can't find anything else to fill the gap.

If you really want to do it on the cheap...wrap a few layers of painters tape around the stanchion where the strap would hit. This should protect the finish and shouldn't leave much (if any) residue when you want to take it off.


----------

